# Canon G1X or G16 (or 15 for comparison's sake)



## Rook (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm gunna get a new compact so I don't have to carry around my DSLR any time I want to take any remotely decent pics but I'm in two minds.

The larger sensor of the 1X is very VERY appealing, I think I can live with the 2.8 wide aperture at 22mm but the 5.6 is a bit of a buzz kill. 4fps... My 6D is around 4 so that's not a huge deal, but if I could close to 1DX esque frame-rate on some camera that would really add to my kit rather than just being an alternative, bit points for the G16 (or 15, but since the 16's just about to drop) on that along with the F1.8-2.8 across a similar zoom range.

At the end of the day though, when it comes to taking pictures I care as much about the quality of the image rather than just 'getting the shot' and it looking crap. I don't own anything wider than a 35mm for example, with the exception of wide sky-scapes or landscapes the barrel distortion just winds me up, I like flat perspectives and straight lines. At the end of the day if I'm taking a picture of something just as a reminder that it happened I'm happy enough to just grab my iPhone and take a quick snap.

So after that rant, when it comes to quality of the picture will I get more out of the bigger sensor (and it is a lot bigger) or the wider aperture and faster shutter speed? I guess that's up to me, but what I can ask you guys:
- Has anyone tried them both?
- People accuse the X of being slow, I'm not exactly a sports or wildlife photographer but is it painfully slow?! It's only a year old, I can't tell if the people calling it slow are just fussy and think everyone needs a 1DX for everything or if it's actually stupid.
- From what I've seen online and what I know of CMOS sensors, the bigger sensor I'd say definitely gives a better picture - sharper, better colours and contrast - but has anyone compared edited RAWs or know where I can find some? I only shoot RAW.
- Any comments on particular lens idiosyncrasies? Flare, glare, distortion (at >50mm) or other aberration? This isn't exactly going to be L glass of course but if one's actually shit then it's worth looking out for. Cant help but feel the extra width of the front element helps on the 1X.

I'm getting these things in my hands soon but 1X is pretty hard to find, just wondering if it's worth the effort really.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a G1X and a G12. The G1X is of course a bit bigger, so if you want maximum portability, the G1X loses some points there. The macro mode also isn't quite as good. Where most G-series cameras can take brilliant shots of something that's practically touching the lens, the G1X can't focus on anything that's closer than a foot or so away (I'm estimating from memory, so I might be off). If those things aren't issues for you, though, then the G1X does have better image quality (than the 12; I don't know about the 15/16). The details are a bit sharper, the colors are a bit better reproduced (especially reds), and it especially performs better in lower light.


----------



## Rook (Sep 15, 2013)

That's sorta what I expected, thanks for writing in.

I'm not a big macro guy, I'd say if I'm gunna be doing macro I'm likely not going to be taking along a compact and hoping for the best. You're saying the 12 gets higher maximum magnification then? I suppose that's a worthy consideration. 

I think my stand point is just 'if I'm going to get a photo that isn't at the very least good, it may as well be an iphone pic'.

Very curious about the 1X now, thanks! Got any pics from it?


----------



## Tang (Sep 15, 2013)

Have you thought about something like the new Ricoh GR? APS-C. 28mm equiv. f/2.8. Seems like the perfect compact, imo. If you need zoom, this is probably not good for you, but if you want the highest image quality this is it.

Ricoh GR comparative review: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Rook (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks basically the same package as a G1X to me? Just missing the canon familiarity factor I think.

Or am I missing something?


----------



## Rook (Oct 2, 2013)

I went with the G1X, honestly it's a pleasure to use. The thing isn't short a few odd little quirks and limitations but I still feel really involved in my shots and I'm not feeling like I'm missing out at all, I'm used to shooting with primes anyway so having any zoom to mix things up a bit is a bit of a bonus. 

The pictures are sharp and contrasty, after a bit of Lightroom the best could definitely pass as at least a crop DSLR. The blacks are great, blues too, I find it renders greens a little less favourably than my SLR but skin tones on the other hand are very natural. It picks it white balance pretty well most of the time, high ISO speeds aren't too horrendous, this isn't a go-to low light shooter though.

Being as the lens is just stuck on and this is a package that costs less than any L lens ever, I wasn't expecting gold dust but after a spot of pixel peeping, the centre of the frame is nice and sharp, it smudges a little at the edges. Lower contrast green seems to smudge a lot.

The strap's lovely!

Shooting raw with this size camera is fantastic, for shots that end up on Facebook or whatever you just can't knock it. I'll post some comparisons soon between this and my 6D.


----------



## Tang (Oct 2, 2013)

Rook said:


> I went with the G1X, honestly it's a pleasure to use. The thing isn't short a few odd little quirks and limitations but I still feel really involved in my shots and I'm not feeling like I'm missing out at all, I'm used to shooting with primes anyway so having any zoom to mix things up a bit is a bit of a bonus.
> 
> The pictures are sharp and contrasty, after a bit of Lightroom the best could definitely pass as at least a crop DSLR. The blacks are great, blues too, I find it renders greens a little less favourably than my SLR but skin tones on the other hand are very natural. It picks it white balance pretty well most of the time, high ISO speeds aren't too horrendous, this isn't a go-to low light shooter though.
> 
> ...



Nice! Can't wait to see your shots


----------



## Rook (Oct 12, 2013)

Ok here are some absolutely awful comparison shots, but it kinda makes a point I suppose.

I MAY OR MAY NOT HAVE CHANGED ASPECT RATIOS 

I'm also not disclosing any settings or focal lengths so you purely have to guess which is G1X and which is 6D. Both shot RAW.

I literally shot this flower, dropped the G1X on it's strap, grabbed the 6D hanging to my other side and shot it again. 









EDIT:

Here are a couple of G1X shots after some fiddling that I particularly like.




Escalator by NickNickNickHowlett, on Flickr




Sky in Pontiac by NickNickNickHowlett, on Flickr




Hood Ornament by NickNickNickHowlett, on Flickr


----------



## Tang (Oct 13, 2013)

I'll take a shot at it 

1st is the 6D and the 2nd is the G1X?

looking great, regardless.


----------



## Philligan (Oct 15, 2013)

My guess is 6D for the first, too. The out of focus bits look a little bit nicer in the first shot IMHO. I think the flowers look a bit nicer in the second picture, but a little more real/true to life in the first one.

Either way, they book look great.


----------



## Rook (Oct 15, 2013)

You are correct, it's 6D first! I matched the setting, I zoomed the G1X to about 50mm (35eq) which limits aperture to 5.6, then put the 6D and 50mm to 5.6 and framed the same shot. The sensor on the G1X is bigger than I thought!

Yeah. Non ideal light. Pointless picture. Terrible composition etc. Just as a random spur of the moment shot, I was seriously impressed how little difference there is in the surface. IRL the RAW file for the 6D is better, more dynamic range (and I found that with highlights particularly) but the G1X is really sharp, particularly in the centre, great contrast. The details RAW seem better on the G1X actually in mid to low contrast areas, but the 6D file sharpens waaaay better in post if that's you're thing. 

I actually don't like these terrifyingly sharp images. The natural sharpness of my 135 is as sharp as I'd ever want.

This thing continues to surprise me, absolute pleasure to use. DEFINITELY happy I chose this over a Fuji, and I'm glad I didn't spend extra on an Olympus or something. If this had interchangeable lenses I would be in heaven, 35mm prime plox, but I haven't had a situation the thing hasn't handled perfectly admirably. Low maximum magnification is the one and only potential thing that could potentially make me pull faces, it hasn't yet though.


----------



## Tang (Oct 15, 2013)

The depth of field was what gave it away to me. I think you'd have to stop the 6d down to f/11 or f/13 to get the same depth of field as your G1X at f/5.6. I think my math is right!


----------



## Rook (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah, I matched the focal lengths but forgot to factor in the smaller sensor. I had to be a little further back on the 6D for the composition to match at the same focal lengths I think I hoped that would do it haha.


----------

